# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Duphaston na wywołanie miesiączki

## darianka

Mam pytanie nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłam, ale mam problem... staram się o bobasa, pani ginekolog przepisała mi Duphaston i kazała mi go brać najpierw przez 10 dni (1 tabletka raz dzienne) żeby wywołać miesiączkę, a potem od 16 do 25 dnia (licząc od pierwszego dnia okresu). Zaczęłam tę kuracje 5 dni temu. Powinno być tak, że biorę 10 tabletek, czekam dwa dni i jest miesiączka, a ja wzięłam dopiero 5 tabletek a już dostałam miesiączkę i nie wiem teraz czy brać te kolejne 5 tabletek, czy od dzisiaj kiedy dostałam miesiączkę policzyć 16 dni i brać tabletki dalej? 
Błagam o pomoc bo nie wiem co robić.... przerwać dzisiaj branie tabletek i za 16 dni znów zacząć je brać przez kolejne 10 dni, czy wziąć do końca te 5 tabletek ale mimo wszystko od dzisiaj policzyć 16 dni i programowo zacząć je dalej brać za 16 dni??? Trochę to poplątane ale mam nadzieję, że rozumie Pani/Pan o co mi chodzi?? :Smile:

----------


## aneczka882

skoro kazała Ci brać na wywołanie miesiączki, a ona pojawiła się wcześniej powinnaś przestać brać (przynajmniej ja tak miałam zrobić). A potem od 16 d.c zacząć brac. Czyli rozumiem, że masz problem z zajściem w ciązę? wiesz czym jest to spowodowane? robiłaś jakieś badania?

----------


## darianka

Tak mam problem. Nie mogę zajść w ciążę:/ mam zespół policystycznych jajników. Robię dużo badań i najprawdopodobniej w styczniu wybieram się do kliniki leczenia bezpłodności do Gdańska i będę miała inseminację.

----------


## wioluchna

Ja też przyjmuje ten lek. Miesiączki mi się wyregulowały. Brałam od 16 do 25 dnia (licząc od pierwszego dnia okresu) i po 4 dniach był okres. Ale nadal nie mam bobasa. Wizytę mam w styczniu noi co mam powiedzieć lekarzowi...co mam dalej robić. Czy mogę prosić go o jakieś badania? o jakie? czy przyjmować dalej ten lek( biorę go już pół roku)?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Samo wywoływanie miesiączki duphastonem nie pomoże w zajściu w ciążę, ważne jest czy dochodzi do owulacji. Przede wszystkim na początek monitoring cyklu (usg) i badanie nasienia partnera (to wszystko jest podstawą) a potem badania hormonalne i ew. stymulacja owulacji + ew. dodatkowe leczenie (jeśli coś wyjdzie nie tak). Mnie leczono duphastonem i bromergonem przez kilka lat i nic, po dobrze dobranych lekach do stymulacji owulacji w końcu się udało (a można było tak odrazu, ale trzeba było trafić na dobrego lekarza).

----------

